# 2 questions for sufferers of lg/fbo



## westr (Jan 27, 2012)

have you ever had a dynamic mri of the pelvic floor which didn't show any problems?

have you tried at least 40 billion acidophilus probiotic a day to no effect (whilst keeping fodmap food to a minimum)?

reason im asking is what with such weird symptoms and such differing points of view, i think it's possible that our problem is generic across the board but it takes such specific diagnosis and day to day managing that it changes our opinion on what the problem is. if anyone answers either of those questions as yes then I will know it's not a generic condition.


----------



## Marionette (Mar 12, 2013)

No to the first question (never got a dynamic MRI of the pelvic floor done, but I will look into it). Yes to the second. For around 6 months I was on a strict low FODMAPs diet . For 20 days I took VSL#3 with 900 billion in every sachet (one sachet a day). Unfortunately, I still smell like shit. However, I think everybody should give the low FODMAPs+probiotics+regular exercise formula a try. I think I may start it again. I'm hoping to see gradual long-term improvement by adopting a healthy lifestyle while I continue to search for a real diagnosis.


----------



## Mikeydidit (Jan 2, 2012)

no on the first question

yes and no on the second. I went on a strict diet of rice,chicken,ripe banana's, and the only seasonings i used were salt and pepper. it was a two month period and there wasn't much of a change in leakage.


----------

